# Two-part Invention



## grixxviolist

How does one make the modulating episode of a two-part invention?


----------



## Kopachris

Are you asking from a performer's standpoint or a composer's standpoint? As a composer, it should be a simple matter of finding the right pivot chord--if you already have a subject and countersubject in mind, simply pick a starting note for the countersubject that makes it easier to alter the cadence for the new key. Can you give us more information?


----------



## grixxviolist

It's from a composer's standpoint.. There is already the motive and the counter-motive, but from that point on it starts getting blank; i don't know where to begin the modulating episode. It's the first time I'm making one so I really have no idea how to continue on..


----------



## Kopachris

Well, then... To begin with, keep in mind that nothing says you _have_ to modulate in a two-part invention. Generally, the difference between an invention and a fugue is that an invention _doesn't_ have episodes, while a fugue does. If you still want to use a modulating episode in your invention, try looking at sheet music of Bach's fugues. Here's an example, going from C minor to Eb major:









Bach used a very simple motif that was easy to transpose into the harmonies he wanted along with an even simpler accompaniment pattern that allowed him to make the root changes he wanted. In particular, here he used IV of C minor (II of Eb major) as a pivot chord, beginning the episode with a I-V-I-IV⁶ progression in C minor and ending it with a perfect authentic cadence, II-V-I, in the relative major. I think doing something similar, with simple motives that are easy to transpose, might help you.


----------



## Kopachris

Also, this should probably be moved to "Today's Composers." The "Instruments and Technique" board is more for performance than composition.


----------



## Krummhorn

Kopachris said:


> Also, this should probably be moved to "Today's Composers." The "Instruments and Technique" board is more for performance than composition.


So moved ...


----------



## Rasa

Most inventions have modulated episodes.

My advice would be to analyse some of those inventions, paying attention to the when and how they modulate.


----------

